

Economic Advice from an Entrepreneur that is Actually Doable in this Congressional Session - sachinag
http://www.sachinagarwal.com/economic-advice-from-an-entrep

======
fallentimes
A lot of Sachin's article is reminiscent of Mark Cuban's Economy post:

 _"The one thing I know with certainty is that at no time prior to starting a
company did capital gains or income tax percentages ever impact whether or not
I would start a business. As any entrepreneur will gladly tell you, you have
to have income before you are taxed, so how much you pay on your earnings is a
good problem to have, and a better problem is how much you have to pay on
capital gains. What has impacted my decision on whether or not to start a
business is the amount of paperwork involved and the local, state and employer
taxes involved. Its complicated and expensive to start even the smallest
business in the real world."_

Obviously just an anecdote, but it's amazing how much paperwork and BS is
involved in setting up a simple small business.

~~~
tptacek
It could definitely be easier, but --- especially if you're not fussy about
structuring your equity participation --- it's not that hard. 80% of what you
want beyond simple sole proprietorship (invoice/be invoiced, not losing your
house) you can get online with a Delaware LLC.

I agree with Sachin but I always feel like I should chime in on threads like
this to say that you shouldn't let incorporation (a) be an obstacle to getting
started with your business or (b) be such a headache that you put it off until
later, when you've accrued personal liability.

